# Dallas Mavericks Summer League



## Tersk

*Dallas Mavericks Summer League Roster







*


 <table width="100%"> <tbody><tr><td valign="top">_Italitcs indicates that the player is already on our NBA roster_ </td></tr></tbody> </table>


> <table width="100%"> <tbody><tr><td valign="top">*Player*</td> <td valign="top">*Pos*.</td> <td valign="top">*Ht*.</td> <td valign="top">*Wt*.</td> <td align="center" valign="top">*Age*</td> <td valign="top">*College*</td> <td valign="top">*Yrs. Pro*</td> </tr> <tr> <td valign="top">_Devin Harris (34)_</td> <td valign="top">G</td> <td valign="top">6-3</td> <td valign="top">185</td> <td align="center" valign="top">22 </td> <td valign="top">Wisconsin ‘05 </td> <td valign="top">R</td> </tr> <tr> <td valign="top">Filiberto Rivera (3)</td> <td valign="top">G</td> <td valign="top">6-2</td> <td valign="top">175</td> <td align="center" valign="top">21 </td> <td valign="top">Texas El-Paso '05</td> <td valign="top">R</td> </tr> <tr> <td valign="top">Josh Powell (52)</td> <td valign="top">F</td> <td valign="top">6-9</td> <td valign="top">225</td> <td align="center" valign="top">22 </td> <td valign="top">North Carolina State ‘03 </td> <td valign="top">1</td> </tr> <tr> <td valign="top">_Marquis Daniels (6)_</td> <td valign="top">G</td> <td valign="top">6-6</td> <td valign="top">200</td> <td align="center" valign="top">24</td> <td valign="top">Auburn '03</td> <td valign="top">2</td> </tr> <tr> <td valign="top">_Didier Ilunga-Mbenga (28)_</td> <td valign="top">C</td> <td valign="top">7-0</td> <td valign="top">220</td> <td align="center" valign="top">24 </td> <td valign="top">Congo</td> <td valign="top">1</td> </tr> <tr> <td valign="top">Roger Powell (21)</td> <td valign="top">F</td> <td valign="top">6-6</td> <td valign="top">235</td> <td align="center" valign="top">20</td> <td valign="top">Illinois '05</td> <td valign="top">R</td> </tr> <tr> <td valign="top">Felipe Lopez (10)</td> <td valign="top">G-F</td> <td valign="top">6-5</td> <td valign="top">195</td> <td align="center" valign="top">30</td> <td valign="top">St. John's</td> <td valign="top">4</td> </tr> <tr> <td valign="top">Michael Harris (40)</td> <td valign="top">F</td> <td valign="top">6-6</td> <td valign="top">240</td> <td align="center" valign="top">21
> </td> <td valign="top">Rice '05</td> <td valign="top">R</td> </tr> <tr> <td valign="top">Darius Rice (54)</td> <td valign="top">F</td> <td valign="top">6-10</td> <td valign="top">215</td> <td align="center" valign="top">22 </td> <td valign="top">Miami ‘05 </td> <td valign="top">R</td> </tr> <tr> <td valign="top">_Pavel Podkolzin (24)_</td> <td valign="top">C</td> <td valign="top">7-5</td> <td valign="top">260</td> <td align="center" valign="top">20</td> <td valign="top">Russia </td> <td valign="top">1</td> </tr> <tr> <td valign="top">Victor Muzadi (33)</td> <td valign="top">F</td> <td valign="top">6-8</td> <td valign="top">216</td> <td align="center" valign="top">26</td> <td valign="top">Angola </td> <td valign="top">R</td> </tr> <tr> <td valign="top">Gee Gervin (7)</td> <td valign="top">G</td> <td valign="top">6-2</td> <td valign="top">163</td> <td align="center" valign="top">28</td> <td valign="top">Houston '00</td> <td valign="top">R</td> </tr> </tbody> </table> *Head Coach:* Avery Johnson, Southern '88
> 
> *Assistant Coaches:* Rolando Blackman - Kansas State '81, Joe Prunty, Popeye Jones
> 
> 
> *Mavs Secondary Summer League Roster:*
> 
> <table width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td valign="top">*Player*</td> <td valign="top">*Pos*.</td> <td valign="top">*Ht*.</td> <td valign="top">*Wt*.</td> <td align="center" valign="top">*Birthdate*</td> <td valign="top">*College*</td> <td valign="top">*Yrs. Pro*</td> </tr> <tr> <td valign="top">Keith Langford (7)</td> <td valign="top">G</td> <td valign="top">6-4</td> <td valign="top">215</td> <td align="center" valign="top">21 </td> <td valign="top">Kansas ‘05 </td> <td valign="top">R</td> </tr> <tr> <td valign="top">Dave Logan (3)</td> <td valign="top">G</td> <td valign="top">6-1</td> <td valign="top">170</td> <td align="center" valign="top">22 </td> <td valign="top">Indianapolis '05</td> <td valign="top">R</td> </tr> <tr> <td valign="top">Sung-Yoon Bang (21)</td> <td valign="top">G</td> <td valign="top">6-5</td> <td valign="top">193</td> <td align="center" valign="top">21 </td> <td valign="top">Seoul, Korea</td> <td valign="top">R</td> </tr> <tr> <td valign="top">Jamison Brewer (10)</td> <td valign="top">G</td> <td valign="top">6-4</td> <td valign="top">195</td> <td align="center" valign="top">24</td> <td valign="top">Auburn '03</td> <td valign="top">3</td> </tr> <tr> <td valign="top">Darren Brooks (9)</td> <td valign="top">G</td> <td valign="top">6-3</td> <td valign="top">205</td> <td align="center" valign="top">22</td> <td valign="top">Southern Illinois '05</td> <td valign="top">R</td> </tr> <tr> <td valign="top">Derek Hood (30)</td> <td valign="top">F</td> <td valign="top">6-8</td> <td valign="top">250</td> <td align="center" valign="top">28
> </td> <td valign="top">Arkansas '99</td> <td valign="top">1</td> </tr> <tr> <td valign="top">Deji Akindele (54)</td> <td valign="top">C</td> <td valign="top">7-1</td> <td valign="top">240</td> <td align="center" valign="top">22 </td> <td valign="top">Chicago State '07</td> <td valign="top">R</td> </tr> <tr> <td valign="top">Ismail Muhammed (33)</td> <td valign="top">F</td> <td valign="top">6-6</td> <td valign="top">228</td> <td align="center" valign="top">22</td> <td valign="top">Georgia Tech '05</td> <td valign="top">R</td> </tr> <tr> <td valign="top">Ryan Forehan-Kelly (12)</td> <td valign="top">G/F</td> <td valign="top">6-6</td> <td valign="top">200</td> <td align="center" valign="top">25</td> <td valign="top">California '02</td> <td valign="top">R</td> </tr> <tr> <td valign="top">Moussa Badiane (52)</td> <td valign="top">C</td> <td valign="top">6-10</td> <td valign="top">220</td> <td align="center" valign="top">23</td> <td valign="top">East Carolina '05</td> <td valign="top">R</td> </tr> <tr> <td valign="top">Eric Chenowith (45)</td> <td valign="top">C</td> <td valign="top">7-1</td> <td valign="top">270</td> <td align="center" valign="top">26</td> <td valign="top">Kansas '01</td> <td valign="top">R</td> </tr> <tr> <td valign="top">Scott Merritt (55)</td> <td valign="top">F</td> <td valign="top">6-10</td> <td valign="top">245</td> <td align="center" valign="top">23</td> <td valign="top">Marquette '04</td> <td valign="top">R</td> </tr> </tbody></table> *Head Coach:* Paul Mokeski, Kansas ’79


*Summer Leagues
*_Reebok Vegas Summer League_: July 6-15
_Summer Pro League (Long Beach, CA):_ July 8-20
 _Rocky Mountain Revue_: July 15-22

*Dallas schedule
** Reebok Summer Pro League, Las Vegas ("A" Team)*
Wednesday, July 6 - Mavs 89, Nets 66
Friday, July 8 vs. Boston 4 pm - Mavs 73, Celts 77
Sunday, July 10 vs. Portland 7 pm
Tuesday, July 12 vs. Orlando 9 pm
Wednesday, July 13 vs. Sacramento 6 pm

*The Southern California Summer Pro League ("B" Team)*
Friday, July 8 vs. Toronto 5:15 pm - Lost 118-117 OT
Saturday, July 9 vs. LA Lakers 3 pm - Lost 118-89
Monday, July 11 vs. Miami 3 pm
Tuesday, July 12 vs. Memphis 3 pm
Thursday, July 14 vs. Miami 3 pm
Friday, July 15 vs. LA Lakers 7:30 pm

*Rocky Mountain Revue, Salt Lake City ("A" Team)*
Saturday, July 16 vs. Atlanta 5 pm*
Monday, July 18 vs. Charlotte 3 pm
Tuesday, July 19 vs. Utah 7 pm
Thursday, July 21 vs. San Antonio 5 pm
Friday, July 22 vs. Seattle 5 pm


Post about DJ MBenga or Pavel Podkolzin's summer league games!

















Speak about how much Daniels and Harris should dominate

















Or Felipe Lopez :|
 
<table align="center" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody> </tbody> </table>


----------



## Tersk

The Mavericks will have at least one high-profile local product on their summer-league team, getting a commitment from former North Crowley standout Keith Langford on Wednesday.

The 6-4 Langford was second-team all-Big 12 as a junior and senior at Kansas, where he finished in sixth on the all-time scoring list. He averaged 14.4 points last season, shooting 35 percent on 3-pointers and 46.5 percent overall.

In addition, the Mavericks expect to sign Filiberto Rivera, a 6-2 point guard from UT-El Paso.

"We think he's an interesting player," said Donnie Nelson, president of basketball operations. "And we always want to take care of our local guys like Keith."

Josh Powell, who was on the summer team two years ago, also will be on this year's team. The Mavericks expect to have 10 to 12 players on the team that will compete at the Reebok Las Vegas Summer League starting Wednesday. The team has an exhibition set for Saturday against the French junior team that will be playing in the Global Games.

Pavel Podkolzin, a 7-5, second-year center, is expected to join the team on Saturday or Sunday after getting married in Russia.


----------



## Tersk

*Summer Leagues
*_Reebok Vegas Summer League_: July 6-15
_Summer Pro League (Long Beach, CA):_ July 8-20
 _Minnesota Summer League_: July 15-19
_Rocky Mountain Revue_: July 15-22

*Dallas schedule
** Reebok Summer Pro League, Las Vegas ("A" Team)*
Wednesday, July 6 - Mavs 89, Nets 66
Friday, July 8 vs. Boston 4 pm
Sunday, July 10 vs. Portland 7 pm
Tuesday, July 12 vs. Orlando 9 pm
Wednesday, July 13 vs. Sacramento 6 pm

*The Southern California Summer Pro League ("B" Team)*
Friday, July 8 vs. Toronto 5:15 pm
Saturday, July 9 vs. LA Lakers 3 pm
Monday, July 11 vs. Miami 3 pm
Tuesday, July 12 vs. Memphis 3 pm
Thursday, July 14 vs. Miami 3 pm
Friday, July 15 vs. LA Lakers 7:30 pm

*Rocky Mountain Revue, Salt Lake City ("A" Team)*
Saturday, July 16 vs. Atlanta 5 pm*
Monday, July 18 vs. Charlotte 3 pm
Tuesday, July 19 vs. Utah 7 pm
Thursday, July 21 vs. San Antonio 5 pm
Friday, July 22 vs. Seattle 5 pm

<!-- / message --> <!-- sig -->


----------



## soulhunter

Great idea theo, our team looks really good. I can't wait 

One thing you missed, theres another League the Mavs are competing in,
Summer Pro League (Long Beach, CA) July 8 - 20

I hope that Quesey can tear it up, same with Devin.


----------



## Tersk

I'm really excited for DJ MBenga, he was a shotblocking beast last year


----------



## Tersk

Did some snooping, came up with this

*Michael Harris* (Senior from Rice University)
F, 6-6, 240

*Career*: A leading candidate for the WAC Player of the Year... An explosive inside player who posesses a soft perimeter touch... Is the league’s active career-leader with 33 double-doubles (points-rebounds)... Is currently eighth at Rice with 1,375 career-points and needs 532 to surpass Brent Scott’s (1990-93) Rice record of 1,906... Ranks fifth all-time at Rice with 748 rebounds and needs 302 to surpass Scott’s 1,049 total.

credit: Rice Basketball

*Rawle Marshall *(Senior from Oakland)
G/F, 6-7, 190


----------



## aussiewill

9 players seems to be a small roster, there should be at least 10 on the team.


----------



## Tersk

(so far)


----------



## soulhunter

I like the sound of Michael Harris already, he put up 20 and 11.7 a game :banana: All I want out of the summer league is a chance for Devin and Quesey to find a groove and for DJ and Pavel to get some experience before (hopefully) being shipped of to the NBDL. If we manage to snag a great undrafted player then thats a bonus


----------



## Tersk

We have a game against the Net's, on the 6th of July

Should be a win, considering their roster


----------



## soulhunter

Theo! said:


> We have a game against the Net's, on the 6th of July
> 
> Should be a win, considering their roster


The Nets will announce the signing of Clemson F Sherrod Ford, who went undrafted, to a summer league contract with the Nets. Ford joins several other players already announced for the Las Vegas Summer League, including Nets draft choices Antoine Wright and Christian Drejer, former Net Awvee Storey and Brian Boddicker, a small forward who played in Turkey last year after a career at Texas. 

Thats about all I could find about the Nets Summer team, hope that helps someone out


----------



## aussiewill

Darren Brooks a PG from Southern Illinois has signed with the Mavs as well.

http://www.collegesports.com/sports/m-baskbl/stories/070105aam.html


----------



## Tersk

aussiewill said:


> Darren Brooks a PG from Southern Illinois has signed with the Mavs as well.


His bio





> *Career Highlights*
> Became the first player in league history to win both "Player of the Year" and "Defensive Player of the Year" in back-to-back seasons...One of only two players in the illustrious 99-year history of the MVC to have recorded at least 1,500 points, 600 rebounds, 400 assists and 250 steals in their careers (the other was Bradley's Hersey Hawkins, 1984-88)...Finished career ranked in the top 10 at SIU in career scoring (5th), rebounding (10th), wins, (1st), assists (3rd), blocks (7th), steals (1st), steals average (1st) and 3-pointers made (6th)...Started 96-straight games to end his career...Scored 20+ points 20 times in his career...Recorded four career double-doubles...Scored double figures in 66 of his last 70 games.
> 
> *2004-05 Season*
> * Associated Press Honorable Mention All-American
> * MVC Player of the Year
> * MVC Defensive Player of the Year
> * MVC First-Team All-Conference
> * MVC All-Defensive Team
> * MVC All-Tournament Team
> * NABC and USBWA All-District team, Basketball Times All-Region team
> * Played in the NABC all-star game in St. Louis during Final Four weekend
> For the second year in a row, led SIU in scoring, rebounding, assists and steals...Broke the SIU single-season steals mark (70 by Marcus Timmons, 1994-95) and did it in 24 games...Broke the SIU single-season assist mark and had 150 on the year...MVC Player of the Week (Feb. 28)...Named MVP of the 2004 Las Vegas Invitational...Tied his own single-game steals record with eight vs. SMS.


----------



## Tersk

> <table width="100%"><tbody><tr><td valign="top">*Player*</td> <td valign="top">*Pos*.</td> <td valign="top">*Ht*.</td> <td valign="top">*Wt*.</td> <td valign="top">*Birthdate*</td> <td valign="top">*College*</td> <td valign="top">*Yrs. Pro*</td> </tr> <tr> <td valign="top">Devin Harris </td> <td valign="top">G</td> <td valign="top">6-3</td> <td valign="top">185</td> <td valign="top">2/27/83 </td> <td valign="top">Wisconsin ‘05 </td> <td valign="top">R</td> </tr> <tr> <td valign="top">Filiberto Rivera</td> <td valign="top">G</td> <td valign="top">6-2</td> <td valign="top">175</td> <td valign="top">9/28/82 </td> <td valign="top">Texas El-Paso '05</td> <td valign="top">R</td> </tr> <tr> <td valign="top">Josh Powell </td> <td valign="top">F</td> <td valign="top">6-9</td> <td valign="top">225</td> <td valign="top">12/5/83 </td> <td valign="top">North Carolina State ‘03 </td> <td valign="top">1</td> </tr> <tr> <td valign="top">Marquis Daniels</td> <td valign="top">G</td> <td valign="top">6-6</td> <td valign="top">200</td> <td valign="top">1/7/81</td> <td valign="top">Auburn '03</td> <td valign="top">1</td> </tr> <tr> <td valign="top">Didier Ilunga-Mbenga </td> <td valign="top">C</td> <td valign="top">7-0</td> <td valign="top">220</td> <td valign="top">12/30/80 </td> <td valign="top">Congo</td> <td valign="top">R</td> </tr> <tr> <td valign="top">Derek Hood </td> <td valign="top">F</td> <td valign="top">--</td> <td valign="top">--</td> <td valign="top">--</td> <td valign="top">--</td> <td valign="top">--</td> </tr> <tr> <td valign="top">Felipe Lopez </td> <td valign="top">G</td> <td valign="top">6-7</td> <td valign="top">--</td> <td valign="top">--</td> <td valign="top">St. John's</td> <td valign="top">--</td> </tr> <tr> <td valign="top">Michael Harris</td> <td valign="top">F</td> <td valign="top">6-6</td> <td valign="top">240</td> <td valign="top">6/15/83</td> <td valign="top">Rice '05</td> <td valign="top">R</td> </tr> <tr> <td valign="top">Darius RIce</td> <td valign="top">F</td> <td valign="top">6-10</td> <td valign="top">215</td> <td valign="top">10/16/82 </td> <td valign="top">Miami ‘05 </td> <td valign="top">R</td> </tr> <tr> <td valign="top">Pavel Podkolzin</td> <td valign="top">C</td> <td valign="top">7-5</td> <td valign="top">260</td> <td valign="top">1/15/85</td> <td valign="top">Russia </td> <td valign="top">1</td> </tr> </tbody></table> *Head Coach:* Avery Johnson, Southern
> 
> *Assistant Coach:* Rolando Blackman - Kansas State '81
> 
> <hr> *Mavs Secondary Summer League Roster:*
> 
> <table width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td valign="top">*Player*</td> <td valign="top">*Pos*.</td> <td valign="top">*Ht*.</td> <td valign="top">*Wt*.</td> <td valign="top">*Birthdate*</td> <td valign="top">*College*</td> <td valign="top">*Yrs. Pro*</td> </tr> <tr> <td valign="top">Keith Langford </td> <td valign="top">G</td> <td valign="top">6-4</td> <td valign="top">215</td> <td valign="top">9/15/83 </td> <td valign="top">Kansas ‘05 </td> <td valign="top">R</td> </tr> <tr> <td valign="top">Dave Logan </td> <td valign="top">G</td> <td valign="top">6-1</td> <td valign="top">170</td> <td valign="top">12/26/82 </td> <td valign="top">Indianapolis '05</td> <td valign="top">R</td> </tr> <tr> <td valign="top">Sung-Yoon Bang</td> <td valign="top">G</td> <td valign="top">6-5</td> <td valign="top">193</td> <td valign="top">6/3/83 </td> <td valign="top">Seoul, Korea</td> <td valign="top">R</td> </tr> <tr> <td valign="top">Roger Powell</td> <td valign="top">F</td> <td valign="top">6-6</td> <td valign="top">235</td> <td valign="top">1/15/85</td> <td valign="top">Illinois '05</td> <td valign="top">R</td> </tr> <tr> <td valign="top">Hector Romero</td> <td valign="top">--</td> <td valign="top">--</td> <td valign="top">--</td> <td valign="top">--</td> <td valign="top">--</td> <td valign="top">R</td> </tr> <tr> <td valign="top">Darren Brooks</td> <td valign="top">--</td> <td valign="top">--</td> <td valign="top">--</td> <td valign="top">-- </td> <td valign="top">Southern Illinois</td> <td valign="top">R</td> </tr> <tr> <td valign="top">Deji Akindele</td> <td valign="top">C</td> <td valign="top">7-1</td> <td valign="top">240</td> <td valign="top">4/2/83 </td> <td valign="top">Chicago State '07</td> <td valign="top">R</td> </tr> </tbody></table> *Head Coach:* Paul Mokeski, Kansas ’79


http://www.nba.com/mavericks/news/2005_summer_league_roster.html


----------



## Brian34Cook

Woohoo.. Let's go "The Rev" Roger Powell. Undersized player that was playing PF for Illinois last year.. He's a hard worker and one of these days could make the NBA.. I just dont think he has a position..


----------



## Kekai

Wow you guys got an excellent summer league team. Filiberto Rivera is awesome, he used to beat down Hawai'i all the time


----------



## soulhunter

Well we got our first game tommorow (I think) against New Jersey, looking forward to seeing if DJ and Pavel can produce.


----------



## Tersk

<table align="center" border="0" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="1" width="99%"> <tbody><tr bgcolor="#000000"><td class="dwsmoduleheaderwhite" colspan="4">A-TEAM SCHEDULE (REEBOK SUMMER LEAGUE, LAS VEGAS)</td></tr> <tr bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td class="dwsmodule">*Day*</td> <td class="dwsmodule">*Date*</td> <td class="dwsmodule">*Opponent*</td> <td class="dwsmodule">*Time*</td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#c6e1fb"> <td class="dwsmodule"> Today </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> July 6 </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> New Jersey </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> 3:00 </td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#c6e1fb"> <td class="dwsmodule"> Fri. </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> July 8 </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> Boston </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> 4:00 </td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#c6e1fb"> <td class="dwsmodule"> Sun. </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> July 10 </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> Portland </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> 7:00 </td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#c6e1fb"> <td class="dwsmodule"> Tue. </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> July 12 </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> Orlando </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> 9:00 </td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#c6e1fb"> <td class="dwsmodule"> Wed. </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> July 13 </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> Sacramento </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> 6:00 </td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#000000"> <td class="dwsmoduleheaderwhite" colspan="4">B-TEAM (SUMMER PRO LEAGUE, LONG BEACH)</td></tr> <tr bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td class="dwsmodule">*Day*</td> <td class="dwsmodule">*Date*</td> <td class="dwsmodule">*Opponent*</td> <td class="dwsmodule">*Time*</td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#c6e1fb"> <td class="dwsmodule"> Fri. </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> July 8 </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> Toronto </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> 7:15 </td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#c6e1fb"> <td class="dwsmodule"> Sat. </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> July 9 </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> LA Lakers </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> 5:00 </td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#c6e1fb"> <td class="dwsmodule"> Monday </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> July 11 </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> Miami </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> 5:00 </td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#c6e1fb"> <td class="dwsmodule"> Tue. </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> July 12 </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> Memphis </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> 5:00 </td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#c6e1fb"> <td class="dwsmodule"> Thu. </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> July 14 </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> Miami </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> 5:00 </td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#c6e1fb"> <td class="dwsmodule"> Fri. </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> July 15 </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> LA Lakers </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> 9:30 </td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#000000"> <td class="dwsmoduleheaderwhite" colspan="4">ROCKY MOUNTAIN REVUE, SALT LAKE CITY</td></tr> <tr bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td class="dwsmodule">*Day*</td> <td class="dwsmodule">*Date*</td> <td class="dwsmodule">*Opponent*</td> <td class="dwsmodule">*Time*</td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#c6e1fb"> <td class="dwsmodule"> Sat. </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> July 16  </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> Atlanta </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> 5:00 </td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#c6e1fb"> <td class="dwsmodule"> Mon. </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> July 18 </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> Charlotte </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> 3:00 </td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#c6e1fb"> <td class="dwsmodule"> Tue. </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> July 19 </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> Utah </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> 7:00 </td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#c6e1fb"> <td class="dwsmodule"> Thu. </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> July 21 </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> San Antonio </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> 5:00 </td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#c6e1fb"> <td class="dwsmodule"> Fri. </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> July 22 </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> Seattle </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> 5:00</td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------



## soulhunter

That was pretty theo, 
my predictions:
New Jersey - W
Boston - L (they're stacked)
Portland - W
Orlando - W (could easily lose)
Sacremento - W


----------



## mavsman

Anyone in the Vegas area? The first game should be done by now. We played the Nets in our first summer league game. Anyone hear any results.

Why can't NBA TV carry all these games? The Mavs will be on NBA TV for two of thier Vegas Summer league games but unfortunately all the summer league games that NBA TV is carrying are tape delayed 3-4 days. The Mavs games on the 12th and 13th will be on NBA TV but not until the 15th and 16th.


----------



## Tersk

Boston has a nice Summer League Team; Green, Jefferson, West, Allen, Reed and probably some others I'm just forgetting

You think your unlucky mavsman? I didn't see 10 Dallas games all season.


----------



## Tersk

*Notables from the Boxscore

**Points
*Josh Powell: 19 points (6-7 FG, 7-9 FT)
Marquis Daniels: 16 points (4-10 FG, 0-2 3PT, 8-11 FT)
DJ MBenga: 15 points (7-8 FG, 1-2 FT)

*Rebounds
*Josh Powell: 5 offensive/7 defensive
DJ MBenga: 2 offensive/6 defensive
Marquis Daniels: 3 offensive/7 defensive

*Assists
*Marquis Daniels: 4 assists
Devin Harris: 2 assists
4 others: 1 assist

Boxscore

Recap


> July 6, 2005
> 
> The 2005 Reebok Vegas Summer League got underway Wednesday afternoon as the Dallas Mavericks took on the New Jersey Nets. The Mavericks got off to a hot start and never looked back, cruising to a 89-66 win in the opener.
> 
> Josh Powell and Marquis Daniels led the way for the Mavs in the first half as they built a 50-42 halftime lead. Powell chipped in 16 of his game-high 19 points and Daniels had 13 of his 16 points at the break. The Mavs shot a blazing 60 percent in the first half on 15-25 shooting. Dallas finished the game shooting 46.6 percent (27-58 FG).
> 
> Sam Clancy led the way for the Blazers with 17 points (7-12 FG) and six rebounds. Rookie Antoine Wright had 14 points on five of 21 shooting. Cliff Hawkins pitched in 10 points (4-5 FG). The Nets shot a dreadful 38.2 percent (26-68) for the game.
> 
> The Mavericks out-rebounded the Nets 50-27 in the game.
> 
> In 29 minutes of action Mavericks center DJ Mbenga had 15 points, eight rebounds and five blocks.
> 
> The Mavs will play the Boston Celtics next on Friday at 2 p.m., while the Nets will battle the Denver Nuggets tomorrow at 5 p.m.


----------



## mavsman

Well, a nice game for Marquis with 16 pts 7 rebs and 4 assists.

Love to see D.J. Mbenga with a nice line of 15 pts on 7 for 8 shooting, 8 rebounds and most importantly 5 blocked shots. That is exactly the kind of line I want to see out of him.

The best performance came from Josh Powell the former N.C. State player who made the mistake of coming out early last year and never did make a team. He was on our summer league team last year. He had 19 pts and 12 rebs. I believe that one of Powell, Darius Rice (a nice 6'10 undrafted player from Miami) or Michael Harris will make this years team. 

Darius Rice had a nice game as well with 4 of 6 shooting including 2 of 3 from 3-pt range for 12 points in only 15 minutes. This guy is suppose to be a great shooter with excellent range for a big man.

The biggest concern would have to be Devin Harris who did not have a good game at all. 1 of 6 from the floor for 7 pts 3 assists and 4 turnovers. We need to see better play out of him than that. 

Pavel did not even play in the game. Don't know if he is recovering from something or what the reason was. Kind of surprising not to see him get any minutes. I would have to believe that it was not just a coaches decision.
Didn't see the game but it sounds like it was a hack fest as the Mavs went to the line 41 times. At least the Nets only went to the line 18 times.

Next game is Friday.


----------



## Tersk

I think he may still be in Russia? I remember reading something that he's going to get married in Russia then come to play in the Summer League team.

Nice post, btw. I'm pumped for DJ MBenga


----------



## soulhunter

Winners 

DJ kicked some mighty summer league *** (he needs to rebound better though)

Devin pretty much sucked

Pavel didn't even play (wtf?)

Daniels was pretty good, he led the team with assists

Other notables were...
Josh Powell - 19/12
Darius Rice - 12points/(2/3)3pts/15 min


----------



## Dre

Like others said, DJ's game was promising news, and Powell/Rice would actually be intriguing prospects if we weren't full from the perimeter. They're just auditioning for their opponents basically.


----------



## Dre

I take that back, looking at the first page (and their sizes), they could have nice shots at our/any roster if they prove fairly serviceable in the post.


----------



## Mavs41

*Mavs VS Nets SL Boxscore*

http://www.vegassummerleague.com/box_score.cfm?game=8

Game Notes:

- DJ Mbenga had an excellent game with 15 pts 8 rebs 5 blks.

- Marquis Daniels had a solid all-around game looked under control.

- Devin Harris didn't play well only shot 1-6 and had 4 TO's.

- Josh Powell had a great game with 19 pts and 12 rebs.


----------



## Chalie Boy

*Re: Mavs VS Nets SL Boxscore*

:clap: I know its just the summer, but im excited about DJ


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

*Re: Mavs VS Nets SL Boxscore*

You guys have a Summer League link that's stickied at the top and has this same stuff mentioned.


----------



## Chalie Boy

I know its just the summer, but im excited about DJ! Wait I feel like im forgetting something....oh yea......PAVEL POKFNHSDJFBGNZN!!!!!!!!! :curse: :curse:


----------



## Chalie Boy

*Re: Mavs VS Nets SL Boxscore*

I didn't see that. Thanks


----------



## mff4l

_Dre_ said:


> I take that back, looking at the first page (and their sizes), they could have nice shots at our/any roster if they prove fairly serviceable in the post.



i disagree darious rice will make the team. He's the reincarnated version of KVH with more athleticism and better d and isn't injury prone. mavs plan on moving KVH and I gurantee rice will be his replacement


----------



## mff4l

final mavs summer league rosters

No. Player Pos. Ht. Wt. From Birthdate Exp. 
A-TEAM (LAS VEGAS) 
3 Filiberto Rivera G 6-2 175 UTEP '05 9/28/82 R 
6 Marquis Daniels G 6-6 200 Auburn '03 1/7/81 2 
7 Gee Gervin G 6-2 163 Houston '00 8/7/76 R 
10 Felipe Lopez G-F 6-5 195 St. John's '98 12/19/74 4 
21 Roger Powell F 6-6 235 Illinois '05 1/15/85 R 
24 Pavel Podkolzin C 7-5 260 Russia 1/15/85 1 
28 DJ Mbenga C 7-0 245 Congo 12/20/80 1 
33 Victor Muzadi F 6-7 216 Angola 6/22/78 R 
34 Devin Harris G 6-3 185 Wisconsin '05 2/27/83 1 
40 Michael Harris F 6-6 240 Rice '05 6/15/83 R 
52 Josh Powell F 6-9 225 N.C. State '03 12/5/83 1 
54 Darius Rice F 6-10 222 Miami '05 10/16/82 R 
Head Coach: Avery Johnson (Southern '88). Assistant Coaches: Rolando Blackman, Joe Prunty, Popeye Jones 


Player Pos. Ht. Wt. From Yrs. Pro 
B-TEAM (LONG BEACH) 
Deji Akindele C 7-1 240 Chicago State R 
Sung-Yoon Bang G 6-5 193 None R 
Darren Brooks G 6-3 205 Southern Illinois R 
Keith Langford G 6-4 215 Kansas R 
Dave Logan G 6-1 170 Indianapolis R 
Moussa Badiane C 6-10 220 East Carolina R 
Jamison Brewer G 6-4 195 Auburn 3 
Eric Chenowith C 7-1 270 Kansas R 
Ryan Forehan-Kelly G/F 6-6 200 California R 
Derek Hood F 6-8 250 Arkansas 1 
Scott Merritt F 6-10 245 Marquette R 
Isma'il Muhammad F 6-6 228 Georgia Tech R 
Coach: Paul Mokeski


----------



## Tersk

Josh Powell is intriguing, I take it he's a SF?

Terry/Harris
Daniels/Stackhouse
Howard/Powell
Nowitzki/Van Horn/Rice
Dampier/MBenga

Looks good to me


----------



## mavsman

Theo! said:


> Josh Powell is intriguing, I take it he's a SF?
> 
> Terry/Harris
> Daniels/Stackhouse
> Howard/Powell
> Nowitzki/Van Horn/Rice
> Dampier/MBenga
> 
> Looks good to me


At a long 6'9" he could play either SF or PF. There is a guy who made a mistake coming out early last year. Had he stayed at NC St. he would probably be a 1st round pick this year or next. 

With 4 slots to fill on this roster I believe he has a decent chance to make the team. I see you have Powell and Rice making the team. I would not be surprised. If we fill the other two slots with free agents using the LLE and MLE that would leave two slots open on the 15 man roster.

Maybe two of Powell, Darius Rice and I would not count out Michael Harris just yet. His 21 ppg and 11.5 rpg in the WAC last season means the guy has some game. They also want to get a look at Keith Langford who is on the other summer league team.

My guess is that who ever hopes to make it better be able to play some good defense. That is what is going to make Avery want him on the roster.


----------



## Tersk

<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr><td width="75"><table border="0" width="125"><tbody><tr><td class="title_1">77​ </td> </tr> <tr> <td>Boston​ </td> </tr> </tbody></table>​ </td> <td align="center"> <table border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="0"> <tbody><tr> <td width="70">
 </td> <td width="5"> 
</td> <td class="bs_final_score_labels" width="30">1​ </td> <td class="bs_final_score_labels" width="30">2​ </td> <td class="bs_final_score_labels" width="30">3​ </td> <td class="bs_final_score_labels" width="30">4​ </td> <td class="bs_final_score_labels" width="30">OT​ </td> <td class="bs_final_score_labels" width="30">*T*​ </td> </tr> <tr> <td width="70">*Boston*​ </td> <td width="5"> 
</td> <td width="30">20​ </td> <td width="30">20​ </td> <td width="30">18​ </td> <td width="30">19​ </td> <td width="30">
 </td> <td width="30">*77*​ </td> </tr> <tr> <td width="70">*Dallas*​ </td> <td width="5"> 
</td> <td width="30">19​ </td> <td width="30">24​ </td> <td width="30">20​ </td> <td width="30">10​ </td> <td width="30">
 </td> <td width="30">*73*​ </td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="8"><table bgcolor="#cccccc" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="60"> <tbody><tr> <td>*Final*​ </td> </tr> </tbody></table>​ </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td width="75"> <table border="0" width="125"> <tbody><tr> <td class="title_1" width="100">73  </td> </tr> <tr> <td width="100">Dallas​ </td> </tr> </tbody></table>​ </td> </tr> </tbody> </table> <hr> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td class="teams_white_labels" align="center" bgcolor="#00611b">Boston Celtics</td> </tr> <tr> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="1" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="center" width="20">NO</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels">NAME</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">MIN</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="35">FGM-A</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="35">3PM-A</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="35">FTM-A</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="30">OREB</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="30">DREB</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">REB</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">AST</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">STL</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">BLK</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">TO</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">PF</td>  <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">PTS</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">
 </td> <td class="bs_players_stats">CELTICS .TEAM, N/A</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">00</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Will McDonald, C</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">13</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">1-1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">1-2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">3</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">04</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Ryan Gomes, F</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">21</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">4-6</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">2-2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">6</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">8</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">10</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">05</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Gerald Green, F</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">21</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">3-10</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">1-2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">1-2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">8</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">07</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Al Jefferson, F</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">26</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">5-9</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">1-1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">5</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">9</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">11</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">09</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Justin Reed, F</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">26</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">3-5</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">1-1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">6-7</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">6</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">13</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">13</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Delonte West, G</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">27</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">3-8</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">6-7</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">5</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">12</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">38</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Will Bynum, G</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">15</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">1-1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">42</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Tony Allen, G</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">20</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">3-8</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">6</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">6</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">6</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">43</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Kendrick Perkins, C</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">21</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">1-5</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">6</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">7</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">52</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Taylor Coppenrath, F</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">10</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">4-8</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">3-3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">5</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">11</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="center" width="20"> 
</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels">TOTALS</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25"> 
</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="35">FGM-A</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="35">3PM-A</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="35">FTM-A</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="30">OREB</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="30">DREB</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">REB</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">AST</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">STL</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">BLK</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">TO</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">PF</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">PTS</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="2" class="bs_players_stats" align="center"> 
</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right"> 
</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">27-64</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">2-6</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">21-25</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">15</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">29</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">44</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">12</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">5</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">25</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">40</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">77</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="3" class="bs_players_stats"> 
</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">42.2%</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">33.3%</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">84.0%</td> <td colspan="9" class="bs_players_stats"> 
</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="15" class="bs_players_stats_labels">OTHER GAME STATS </td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="15" class="bs_players_stats"> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td colspan="4">TECHNICAL FOULS: Justin Reed (1)</td> </tr> <tr> <td>POINTS IN THE PAINT: </td> <td>POINTS OFF TURNOVERS: </td> <td>2ND CHANCE POINTS: </td> <td>FAST BREAK POINTS: </td> </tr> </tbody></table></td> </tr> </tbody></table></td> </tr> <tr> <td> 
</td> </tr> </tbody> </table> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td class="teams_white_labels" align="center" bgcolor="#0c479d">Dallas Mavericks</td> </tr> <tr> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="1" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="center" width="20">NO</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels">NAME</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">MIN</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="35">FGM-A</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="35">3PM-A</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="35">FTM-A</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="30">OREB</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="30">DREB</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">REB</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">AST</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">STL</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">BLK</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">TO</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">PF</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">PTS</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">
 </td> <td class="bs_players_stats">MAVERICKS .TEAM, N/A</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">5</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">5</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">00</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Pavel Podkolzin, C</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">15</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">2-2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">1-4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">5</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">5</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">01</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Victor Muzadi, F</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">1-2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">03</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Filiberto Rivera, G</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">7</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">2-3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">2-3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">6</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">06</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Marquis Daniels, G</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">29</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">6-16</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">1-2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">6</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">13</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">07</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Gee Gervin, G</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">5</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">1-4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">10</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Felipe Lopez, G/F</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">20</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">1-4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">1-2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">3</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">21</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Roger Powell, F</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">1-3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">28</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">DJ Mbenga, C</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">19</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">4-5</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">8</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">34</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Devin Harris, G</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">28</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">1-7</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">1-3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">1-2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">6</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">4</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">40</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Michael Harris, F</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">28</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">5-7</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">3-3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">6</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">13</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">52</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Josh Powell, F</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">24</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">1-6</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">7-10</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">5</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">5</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">10</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">9</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">54</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Darius Rice, F</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">20</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">2-9</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-6</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">4-4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">8</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="center" width="20"> 
</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels">TOTALS</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25"> 
</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="35">FGM-A</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="35">3PM-A</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="35">FTM-A</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="30">OREB</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="30">DREB</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">REB</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">AST</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">STL</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">BLK</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">TO</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">PF</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">PTS</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="2" class="bs_players_stats" align="center"> 
</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right"> 
</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">25-63</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">1-14</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">22-35</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">15</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">24</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">39</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">15</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">5</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">6</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">21</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">31</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">73</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="3" class="bs_players_stats"> 
</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">39.7%</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35"> 7.1%</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">62.9%</td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------



## Seed

Josh powell looks interesting his rebounds are pretty good, also looks like DJ is getting better


----------



## Chalie Boy

I'm starting to like Josh Powell, and think he seriously might make this team if he keeps rebounding like that.....


----------



## Tersk

Pavel played today, he had a foul every 3 minutes and ended up with 5 fouls :laugh:

Devin Harris' shooting looks worrying


----------



## Seed

so does his turnover/assist ratio


----------



## mavsman

Wow, what is wrong with Devin Harris? He is shooting 15% and has more turnovers than assists over two games. And to add insult to it he got injured bad enough that he could not even shoot free throws on the play late in the game. This is not good guys. Harris was one of the big three that we need to get some confidence this summer.

It's looking like this could turn out to be a disaster for him. I sure hope he is OK and turns things around. I would hate to go into the season with Harris's confidence shot and coming off an injury. I think we saw that last year and we know how that worked out for Daniels.

MBenga plays only 19 minutes. 8 pts 4 rebs and 4 blocks, not bad but I am looking for double/doubles out of him.

Marquis has not been bad but he has not been great either. Two summers ago he was dominating in Summer league. He and Josh were both putting up spectacular numbers that summer league. I have to say I am kind of disappointed so far. But we are only two games into this thing.

Powell was again fairly solid with 9 pts and 10 rebounds but he did not shoot well.

In fact one of the few guys to shoot well besides MBenga was Michael Harris. He put up 13 pts and 6 rebs on 5/7 shooting in 28 minutes. Not spectacular but solid.

I know it's only summer league but this is important times for these young guys. I am keeping my fingers crossed that Devin Harris is not injured too badly. If he missed the rest of summer league that would suck big time.


----------



## Rhubarb

Not sure if the concern is too high around these corners, seeing as it involves your secondary roster, but for those interested:

Final scores in OT:

Toronto 118
Dallas 117

Villanueva for Raptors was the best player on the floor for both teams and he led all scorers with 23 points. Pape Sow also chipped in 19 points for the Raptors. 

For Dallas David Logan had 22 and Scott Merritt chimed in with 19.


----------



## Tersk

Do you have a link for that? Also whats the site for the Secondary Roster

Interesting to see how Langford went


----------



## Rhubarb

Some person who went/watched the game posted it on one of the sites (Lakers site I think. Must have been waiting for the Lakers game which followed).

Will get the boxscore and the like as soon as it pops up.

BTW Theo, whatchu doing posting on BigFooty?


----------



## Tersk

Just seeing other Aussie's NBA knowledge, y'know. Recruiting a bit, looking at all the Bogut=good or the Bogut should shut up threads

Whats your name there?

BTW, I hate AFL


----------



## Rhubarb

Theo! said:


> Just seeing other Aussie's NBA knowledge, y'know. Recruiting a bit, looking at all the Bogut=good or the Bogut should shut up threads
> 
> Whats your name there?


Ah. Some good heads there, and there's some rubbish amongst the lot as well. Not the best place to look right now; alot of noobs are posting their garbage at the moment amongst the Bogut fiasco.

I go by the highly original name, GeeCat. I tend to post more on the Geelong board, but venture to the B'Ball board every once in awhile.

Anyhow, enjoy your stay.



Theo! said:


> BTW, I hate AFL


Pah! Wash your mouth out son.


----------



## Rhubarb

The boys from DraftExpress had this to say on the Celtic game...

*Devin Harris* - Didn't really do a whole lot of anything, not looking like a top 5 pick at all. Every assist is followed by a turnover. An average PG and average scorer, without a great shot or feel for the game. Turned the ball over quite a bit, didn't run his offense very well and shot wasn't falling for him. Didn't seem to enjoy taking contact, complained to the refs alot and settled for alot of weak shots. Decision making was questionable. Harris got injured at the end of the game on a hard foul from Gerald Green. He might be done for the week.

*Pavel Podkolzine* - Did a good job looking goofy and picking up fouls and turnovers mainly. Doesn't play like he is 7-5 at all. Later on in the game scored a bit from two feet out or so, but otherwie had a hard time making his presence felt. He must get in better shape if he is going to have any chance at getting playing time next year in the NBDL.

*Marquis Daniels* - Showing good athletic ability and ball-handling skills, but not really dominating the game the way you would expect a player of his calibre to. Picked it up abit in the second half with a couple of steals and baskets in transition.

*Josh Powell* - Abit quiet, but put himself in the right spots to be effective thanks to his strength and athletic ability. Got to the line an awful lot and converted. Rebounded well. Played mostly inside, although he needs to show off his perimeter game to make it in the pros as a combo forward.

Pissed off Avery Johnson abit by not taking the open shots he had from the perimeter, and was sent to the bench eventually. Solid 1st half.

*DJ Mbenga* - Did a nice job sticking to his strengths, challenging and blocking shots around the rim, rebounding well, and showing a nice hook shot in the paint. Not the most skilled guy in the world, but makes up for it with his effort and massive body.


----------



## Tersk

Thanks, I was looking for Draft Express' words but I couldn't seem to find them. Really appreciated.



Rhubarb said:


> The boys from DraftExpress had this to say on the Celtic game...
> 
> *Devin Harris* - Didn't really do a whole lot of anything, not looking like a top 5 pick at all. Every assist is followed by a turnover. An average PG and average scorer, without a great shot or feel for the game. Turned the ball over quite a bit, didn't run his offense very well and shot wasn't falling for him. Didn't seem to enjoy taking contact, complained to the refs alot and settled for alot of weak shots. Decision making was questionable. Harris got injured at the end of the game on a hard foul from Gerald Green. He might be done for the week.


Not good news, this is quite the contrast from DLord's comment that Dev looked like a savvy 10 year veteran running the team. Hopefully his shoulder is alright



> *Pavel Podkolzine* - Did a good job looking goofy and picking up fouls and turnovers mainly. Doesn't play like he is 7-5 at all. Later on in the game scored a bit from two feet out or so, but otherwie had a hard time making his presence felt. He must get in better shape if he is going to have any chance at getting playing time next year in the NBDL.


Not really expected to contribute anything for a while, but it's still somewhat of a dissapointment that he's sucking it up. Hopefully he gets some time in the NBDL next season, game time is really helpful for young guys



> *Marquis Daniels* - Showing good athletic ability and ball-handling skills, but not really dominating the game the way you would expect a player of his calibre to. Picked it up abit in the second half with a couple of steals and baskets in transition.


Yeh, that's what I was thinking (the not dominating), hopefully he gets going and starts dominating like he should. This season is big for Marquis, and hopefully he'll work on his shot more.



> *Josh Powell* - Abit quiet, but put himself in the right spots to be effective thanks to his strength and athletic ability. Got to the line an awful lot and converted. Rebounded well. Played mostly inside, although he needs to show off his perimeter game to make it in the pros as a combo forward.


I like Josh' game, and I hope he makes it to our team for the seasno. Apparently he's also playing for the Hawks in the Summer League, but I hope he comes here as a choice. Nice to know he has a perimeter game, seems like a good player for spot-up minutes at the 3/4 

Pissed off Avery Johnson abit by not taking the open shots he had from the perimeter, and was sent to the bench eventually. Solid 1st half.

*



DJ Mbenga

Click to expand...

*


> - Did a nice job sticking to his strengths, challenging and blocking shots around the rim, rebounding well, and showing a nice hook shot in the paint. Not the most skilled guy in the world, but makes up for it with his effort and massive body.


Now this, is awesome news. The big kid has potential, and if he can work on his offense he can contribute. I think he'll be better than Pavel, and his strengths are what we need. I can imagine him staring on an NBDL team and possibly getting a midseason callup, to be Dampiers backup.


----------



## Tersk

Heres our schedule (for A and B team)
* Reebok Summer Pro League, Las Vegas ("A" Team)*
Wednesday, July 6 - Mavs 89, Nets 66
Friday, July 8 vs. Boston 4 pm
Sunday, July 10 vs. Portland 7 pm
Tuesday, July 12 vs. Orlando 9 pm
Wednesday, July 13 vs. Sacramento 6 pm

*The Southern California Summer Pro League ("B" Team)*
Friday, July 8 vs. Toronto 5:15 pm
Saturday, July 9 vs. LA Lakers 3 pm
Monday, July 11 vs. Miami 3 pm
Tuesday, July 12 vs. Memphis 3 pm
Thursday, July 14 vs. Miami 3 pm
Friday, July 15 vs. LA Lakers 7:30 pm

*Rocky Mountain Revue, Salt Lake City ("A" Team)*
Saturday, July 16 vs. Atlanta 5 pm*
Monday, July 18 vs. Charlotte 3 pm
Tuesday, July 19 vs. Utah 7 pm
Thursday, July 21 vs. San Antonio 5 pm
Friday, July 22 vs. Seattle 5 pm


----------



## Tersk

*Game 3

Dallas Mavericks (1-1) - Portland Trailblazers (2-0)

* <table width="100%"> <tbody><tr><td valign="top">*Player*</td> <td valign="top">*Pos*.</td> <td valign="top">*Ht*.</td> <td valign="top">*Wt*.</td> <td valign="top">*Birthdate*</td> <td valign="top">*College*</td> <td valign="top">*Yrs. Pro*</td> </tr> <tr> <td valign="top">Devin Harris (34)</td> <td valign="top">G</td> <td valign="top">6-3</td> <td valign="top">185</td> <td valign="top">2/27/83 </td> <td valign="top">Wisconsin ‘05 </td> <td valign="top">R</td> </tr> <tr> <td valign="top">Filiberto Rivera (3)</td> <td valign="top">G</td> <td valign="top">6-2</td> <td valign="top">175</td> <td valign="top">9/28/82 </td> <td valign="top">Texas El-Paso '05</td> <td valign="top">R</td> </tr> <tr> <td valign="top">Josh Powell (52)</td> <td valign="top">F</td> <td valign="top">6-9</td> <td valign="top">225</td> <td valign="top">12/5/83 </td> <td valign="top">North Carolina State ‘03 </td> <td valign="top">1</td> </tr> <tr> <td valign="top">Marquis Daniels (6)</td> <td valign="top">G</td> <td valign="top">6-6</td> <td valign="top">200</td> <td valign="top">1/7/81</td> <td valign="top">Auburn '03</td> <td valign="top">2</td> </tr> <tr> <td valign="top">Didier Ilunga-Mbenga (28)</td> <td valign="top">C</td> <td valign="top">7-0</td> <td valign="top">220</td> <td valign="top">12/30/80 </td> <td valign="top">Congo</td> <td valign="top">1</td> </tr> <tr> <td valign="top">Roger Powell (21)</td> <td valign="top">F</td> <td valign="top">6-6</td> <td valign="top">235</td> <td valign="top">1/15/85</td> <td valign="top">Illinois '05</td> <td valign="top">R</td> </tr> <tr> <td valign="top">Felipe Lopez (10)</td> <td valign="top">G-F</td> <td valign="top">6-5</td> <td valign="top">195</td> <td valign="top">12/19/74</td> <td valign="top">St. John's</td> <td valign="top">4</td> </tr> <tr> <td valign="top">Michael Harris (40)</td> <td valign="top">F</td> <td valign="top">6-6</td> <td valign="top">240</td> <td valign="top">6/15/83</td> <td valign="top">Rice '05</td> <td valign="top">R</td> </tr> <tr> <td valign="top">Darius Rice (54)</td> <td valign="top">F</td> <td valign="top">6-10</td> <td valign="top">215</td> <td valign="top">10/16/82 </td> <td valign="top">Miami ‘05 </td> <td valign="top">R</td> </tr> <tr> <td valign="top">Pavel Podkolzin (24)</td> <td valign="top">C</td> <td valign="top">7-5</td> <td valign="top">260</td> <td valign="top">1/15/85</td> <td valign="top">Russia </td> <td valign="top">1</td> </tr> <tr> <td valign="top">Victor Muzadi (33)</td> <td valign="top">F</td> <td valign="top">6-8</td> <td valign="top">216</td> <td valign="top">6/22/78</td> <td valign="top">Angola </td> <td valign="top">R</td> </tr> <tr> <td valign="top">Gee Gervin (7)</td> <td valign="top">G</td> <td valign="top">6-2</td> <td valign="top">163</td> <td valign="top">8/7/76</td> <td valign="top">Houston '00</td> <td valign="top">R</td> </tr> </tbody> </table> *Head Coach:* Avery Johnson, Southern '88

*Assistant Coaches:* Rolando Blackman - Kansas State '81, Joe Prunty, Popeye Jones


*VERSUS
*

<table border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr bgcolor="black"><td width="5">*No.*</td> <td width="125">*Name*</td> <td width="50">*Pos.*</td> <td width="50">*Ht.*</td> <td width="50">*Wt.*</td> <td width="25">*DOB*</td> <td width="25">*Pro*</td> <td width="90">*College*</td> </tr> <tr> <td width="5">4</td> <td width="125">Jarrett Jack</td> <td width="50">G</td> <td width="50">6-03</td> <td width="50">202</td> <td width="25">10/28/83</td> <td width="25">R</td> <td width="150">Georgia Tech 2006</td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#d3d3d3"> <td width="5">5</td> <td width="125">Ha Seung-Jin</td> <td width="50">C</td> <td width="50">7-03</td> <td width="50">310</td> <td width="25">08/04/85</td> <td width="25">1</td> <td width="150">South Korea</td> </tr> <tr> <td width="5">8</td> <td width="125">Martell Webster</td> <td width="50">G/F</td> <td width="50">6-07</td> <td width="50">233</td> <td width="25">12/04/86</td> <td width="25">R</td> <td width="150">Seatle Prep, WA (HS)</td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#d3d3d3"> <td width="5">10</td> <td width="125">Ira Clark</td> <td width="50">F</td> <td width="50">6-08</td> <td width="50">230</td> <td width="25">06/15/75</td> <td width="25">R</td> <td width="150">Texas 1998</td> </tr> <tr> <td width="5">12</td> <td width="125">Sergei Monia</td> <td width="50">F</td> <td width="50">6-08</td> <td width="50">220</td> <td width="25">04/15/83</td> <td width="25">R</td> <td width="160">Russia</td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#d3d3d3"> <td width="5">14</td> <td width="125">Ebi Ere</td> <td width="50">G</td> <td width="50">6-05</td> <td width="50">215</td> <td width="25">08/03/81</td> <td width="25">R</td> <td width="150">Oklahoma 2003</td> </tr> <tr> <td width="5">19</td> <td width="125">Billy Keys</td> <td width="50">G</td> <td width="50">6-00</td> <td width="50">180</td> <td width="25">10/26/77</td> <td width="25">R</td> <td width="150">N. Mexico State 2000</td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#d3d3d3"> <td width="5">21</td> <td width="125">Seamus Boxley</td> <td width="50">F</td> <td width="50">6-07</td> <td width="50">214</td> <td width="25">09/21/82</td> <td width="25">R</td> <td width="150">Portland State 2005</td> </tr> <tr> <td width="5">24</td> <td width="125">Robert Tomaszek</td> <td width="50">F</td> <td width="50">6-09</td> <td width="50">245</td> <td width="25">06/16/81</td> <td width="25">R</td> <td width="150">Texas Tech 2004</td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#d3d3d3"> <td width="5">25</td> <td width="125">Travis Outlaw</td> <td width="50">F</td> <td width="50">6-09</td> <td width="50">210</td> <td width="25">09/18/84</td> <td width="25">2</td> <td width="150">Starkville H.S. (MS) '03</td> </tr> <tr> <td width="5">31</td> <td width="125">Sebastian Telfair</td> <td width="50">G</td> <td width="50">6-00</td> <td width="50">165</td> <td width="25">06/09/85</td> <td width="25">1</td> <td width="150">Lincoln H.S. (NY) '04</td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#d3d3d3"> <td width="5">33</td> <td width="125">Nedzad Sinanovic</td> <td width="50">C</td> <td width="50">7-03</td> <td width="50">225</td> <td width="25">07/01/83</td> <td width="25">R</td> <td width="150">Bosnia</td> </tr> <tr> <td width="5">42</td> <td width="125">Kris Lang</td> <td width="50">F/C</td> <td width="50">6-11</td> <td width="50">236</td> <td width="25">12/12/79</td> <td width="25">R</td> <td width="150">North Carolina 2002</td> </tr> </tbody> </table> 

<center> *Coaching Staff* </center> 
<table border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr bgcolor="#d3d3d3"> <td width="125">*Head Coach*</td> <td width="200">Bill Bayno</td> </tr> <tr> <td width="125">
</td></tr><tr> <td width="125">*Assistant Coach*</td> <td width="200">Dan Panaggio</td></tr></tbody> </table> 

​


----------



## Tersk

This will be an interesting match, the Trailblazers just beat the Mavericks B squad 118-117 in OT, so I'm looking forward to see/hear about/read the boxscore for the game

The Blazers have Ebi Ere who played in the NBL (Australian League) and dominated for the year, glad to see him getting a chance. Hopefully he makes the league  (we should think bout him)

There will be some nice matchups in this game

- Telfair has been flat out balling in the Summer League, so it will be interesting with Devin vs Sebastian as sophmore PG's, hopefully Devin can get out of a funk

- Powell has been playing well, but he hasn't faced someone of the calibre of Travis Outlaw, will be interesting to see if he can guard a gunner.

- Battle of the Euro bigmen; Pavel & DJ vs Ha & Nedzad

- And Martell Webster against Marquis Daniels, big matchup there.

Hopefully DJ can get significant minutes along with Pavel, proving they can be quality players in the L


----------



## mff4l

Charlie Villanueva scores 23 points in first summer league game... 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

...as Toronto beats Dallas (their B team, mind you) 118-117 in OT. Lakers fan says Villanueva was the best player on the court.

http://forums.lakersground.net/view...er=asc&start=25

Halftime: Toronto 50, Dallas 46

Villanueva scored 14 points, mostly late 1st and early 2nd qtr's. Showed good range on his outside shot 15 to 20 feet.

No Ukik, maybe he needs a visa....

Lots of turnovers, especially early. Not impressed with Dallas center, Eric Chenowith out of Kansas, think he graduated in '01. He's 7'1", 270 but he's kind of slow and missed an easy layup when he could have dunked it. Pape Sow out of Cal State Fullerton '04 has 10 points.

Just changed my battery so I should be good for the Laker game. However, I'm signing off until this game is over.

and...

Ok, in OT, Toronto 118, Dallas 117, WHEW!!!

Villanueva to Sow for a layup to send it to OT 104 apiece. Villanueva to Cook at the end to win it. Villanueva was definitely the best player on the floor for both teams and he led everyone with 23 points. Pape Sow had 19 for the Raptors. For Dallas David Logan had 22 andd Scott Merritt had 19.

No official boxscore yet, though. So these totals are subject to change.


----------



## Tersk

Derek Hood is on the "B" team, I remember him from being great last year and almost making a roster

Also, how bout Jason Sasser (Jeryls brother), he was close to making the roster last year aswell.


----------



## Tersk

Rhubarb, you forgot Michael Harris



> *Michael Harris*- Has lost a lot of weight since the last time I saw him playing for Rice. Body looks great and he is clearly more athletic now that he is down to the size that a swingman should be at. Hit an outside jumper or two and did a pretty good job with everything he was asked to do.


----------



## Storyteller

Blazer fan here who was at the Summer League yesterday. Theo PM'd me and asked me to post some thoughts on the Mavericks in their game against the Celts.

*Pavel* - Great moment before the game. The entire team is shuffling back and forth across the court together. Pavel is on the end of one of the lines and intentionally bumps into Cuban, then quickly shuffles back the other way. Cuban turns around and gives Pavel a half-smile.

Unfortunately, this was Pavel's best moment. The guy is a walking foul machine. And he just doesn't seem to know how to use his height to his advantage on the court. Seems like a nice guy, but hasn't shown me any development on the court yet.


*Marquis* - Best player on the Mavericks' squad. The guy was everywhere - shooting, passing, playing defense. Forced a couple of turnovers consecutively in the backcourt that led to easy Dallas buckets. Maybe tried to do a little too much at times offensively - took a few off-balance shots that he couldn't make. But this is the guy that I saw in 2003-04 make a splash in the league.


*Felipe* - Spent a good amount of time on the court but was invisible during that time. It was almost as if he never played. Dead weight.


*Josh* - Guy was aggressive on the boards. I liked his willingness to attack. Too bad he couldn't finish.


*Devin* - His stats are bad, but he actually played a little better than the stats indicate. Yes he made a lot of mistakes and couldn't hit most of his shots. But at times, his presence on the court was a calming influence on the rest of the team. Still not what I would expect from a 2nd year player who was drafted out of college as the #5 pick, though.


*Darius* - Was working hard to try and make an impression. I like his attitude on the court, but he just couldn't hit the broad side of a barn yesterday.



Hope this helps you get a picture of how these guys played yesterday.


----------



## Chalie Boy

PAVEL PODGHFGJDFGFHJHJYZN!!!!!! :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## Tersk

Here's another version of a recap, for Game B.

The first game of the NBA doubleheader saw the Toronto Raptors defeat the Dallas Mavericks, 118-117 in overtime. Charlie Villanueva made his presence felt from the opening tip-off as he scored the Raptors first four points, and went into the locker room at halftime with 12 points and seven rebounds. Toronto stretched their four-point halftime lead by going on a 14-8 run at the beginning of the third quarter and had an 18 point lead going into the final quarter.



With timely scoring and solid defense, the Mavericks eventually chipped away and eventually took the lead with one minute left in the game. When Charlie Villanueva attracted the attention of the Maverick defense and drove down the lane, Pape Sow was left open and made the game-tying basket sending both teams to overtime.



Both teams played evenly throughout overtime, trading baskets for a majority of the period. With less than five seconds in overtime, and Toronto holding a one-point lead, Jamison Brewer of the Mavericks had the ball stripped away as he was driving to the basket giving the Raptors the win. Charlie Villanueva and Pape Sow led the Raptors with 21 points apiece as David Logan led the Mavericks with 22 points and 3 steals in a losing effort. With seven points and three rebounds, Keith Langford played solid basketball during his 23 minutes of play.


----------



## Tersk

I found two pictures, and I'm still searching


----------



## Tersk

Game 2 Update:
_Remember it's the 'B' team from Dallas though_

*Quote:*
<table border="0" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td class="alt2" style="border: 1px inset ;"> Bynum had 10 points, smush 8, Douthit 4, powell 4, green 0

Bynum showed some nice offensive moves, worked on defense but needs more weight and conditioning for defense and fighting for position on offense. Bynum does have, like a previous poster noted, something hard to explain, he's young and probably growing, has a lanky body that is not currently moving as fluently as some of the veterans, however I don't know if I would go as far as saying it's a lack of aggressiveness ala George but some people might form that opinion and I would understand, my view is he just needs time and developing. The Lakers better invest in the best psuedo college basketball education as money can buy for this kid.

Turiaf looked awesome most of the time, he is ALWAYS aggressive, today Turiaf probably looked the best as far as impact on the game. Wafer was ok but a little more understated, missed some jumpers but made some nice moves, a few steals,, smush made some sweet plays, Sasha got in early fooul trouble and didn;t play much

Chenowith had some success against Bynum making a few buckets. But he also missed a few.

darn, didn't get a half time box score.

Buss in the house, 2nd row, my (GM) side, 6th seat over, everyone hounding him for autographs, I';m currently turned off by that seeing how it takes all their time.

Worthy presentation, then 2nd half starts..... </td> </tr> </tbody> </table> 

*Quote:*
<table border="0" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td class="alt2" style="border: 1px inset ;"> douthit and merrick get ejected I HAVE NO IDEA WHAT HAPPENED, SOMEBODY FILL ME IN </td> </tr> </tbody> </table> 

*Quote:*
<table border="0" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td class="alt2" style="border: 1px inset ;"> End of 3rd qtr
Lakers 81
Mavs 57 </td> </tr> </tbody> </table> 

*Quote:*
Lakers inbound to start 4th, several offensive rebounds,sasha makes jumper, foul on harvey, hisa 2nd, 1st team, logan mes throws, mavs steals, mahammed fouled by sandrin his 3rd, 2nd team, muhammad makes throw, time out lakers 83 to 61, 10:59 left in 4th.

Thats the B Team

Thanks to Brian34Cook who stole it from someone on lakersground.net


----------



## Brian34Cook

Lakers won 118-89.. Turiaf tore it up with 26 points.


----------



## Tersk

Dallas' B Team is pretty poor


----------



## Tersk

EDIT: The image is too big, so click here for a boxscore of the Dallas B-Toronto matchup. 118-117 OT, Raptors win.

Ugh, doesn't seem to be working. Heres the link http://img241.imageshack.us/img241/6941/torontodallasjuly86qe.jpg


----------



## Dre

I won't be following the B team too much...


----------



## Tersk

Game 2 for the B League Team, pictures

Props to PopcornMachine on Lakersground.net


----------



## soulhunter

Theo has *dominated* this thread

In other News, Devin is out for the rest of the Vegas Summer League with a sprained shoulder - _Dallas Morning News_


----------



## Tersk

Just like I'd dominate.....err, creative juices aren't flowing now

All you guys, post!

I'm all about providing good info for you all


----------



## Brian34Cook

Lakers 118 - Mavericks 'B' 89

Lakers:
<pre>
min	fgm-a	ftm-a	or-t	a pf	to	st	pts
4 Conroy	24:00 1-6 1-1 1-3 6 1 2 0 3
7 Parker	20:14 7-9 1-1 0-2 1 4 2 0 17
11 Green	30:21 6-13 0-3 5-9 4 0 1 5 12
12 Powell	17:10 2-2 2-2 0-0 2 1 0 2 6
17 Bynum	29:05 6-11 4-8 2-2 1 6 1 0 16
18 Vujacic	17:58 4-8 0-0 0-3 1 4 3 2 10
20 Sandrin	14:07 1-1 3-4 1-2 0 5 2 1 5
23 Wafer	23:22 3-6 2-2 0-1 1 1 2 0 9
25 Douthit	16:01 1-2 3-6 0-2 2 1 1 0 5
40 Harvey	16:31 2-2 5-6 1-5 0 2 1 0 9
21 Turiaf	27:25 9-11 8-14 2-11 2 4 1 1 26
9 Bobbitt	3:46 0-0 0-0 0-0 2 0 0 0 0
Team 1-4 0 
Totals 42-71 29-47 13-44 22 29 16 11 118
</pre>

Percentages: FG 59.2%, FT 61.7%
3pt goals:	5-10, 50.0% (Parker 2, Vujacic 2, Wafer)
Blocked shots:	1 (Douthit)
Pts off turnovers:	35
2nd chance pts:	14
Bench pts:	72
Pts in paint:	42
Biggest lead:	29 (116 - 87)
Deadball Reb:	8

Mavs:
<pre>
min	fgm-a	ftm-a	or-t	a pf	to	st	pts
3 Logan 27:02 7-18 2-7 2-3 2 1 4 4 17
7 Langford 23:14 2-7 0-2 1-5 1 0 3 0 4
9 Brooks 12:05 2-3 1-2 1-1 0 1 1 2 5
10 Brewer 31:24 1-3 2-2 0-1 2 1 4 0 4
12 Forehan-Kelly 19:24 3-11 0-0 2-2 0 3 0 0 7
21 Bang 18:26 2-10 2-2 0-0 0 2 0 0 6
30 Hood 14:34 3-6 0-0 0-2 1 4 2 1 6
33 Muhammad 12:25 1-2 1-1 1-1 0 2 1 1 3
45 Chenowith 17:32 3-6 0-0 3-5 0 6 0 0 6
52 Badiane 17:36 1-1 3-3 0-5 1 4 2 0 5
54 Akindele 13:40 1-1 1-2 1-3 0 6 2 0 3
55 Merritt 32:38 9-11 5-8 6-11 0 5 1 0 23
Team 1-5 0 
Totals 35-79 17-29 18-44 7 35 20 8 89
</pre>

Percentages: FG 44.3%, FT 58.6%
3pt goals:	2-19, 10.5% (Logan, Forehan-Kelly)
Blocked shots:	2 (Badiane, Akindele)
Pts off turnovers:	18
2nd chance pts:	14
Bench pts:	49
Pts in paint:	32
Biggest lead:	2 (2 - 0)
Deadball Reb:	7


----------



## Blazer Freak

*Game Thoughts:*
This game should be interesting. The Mav's have 4 players in their probable starting lineup that were on their Season roster. Martell Webster vs Marquis Daniels should be the key matchup in todays game. If Martell can keep Marquis under control, since the Mav's don't have Devin Harris for the rest of the games, we can easily beat them since Marquis is their main scoring option. It will be interesting to see the Pavel vs Ha matchup, and to see who fouls out first. Marquis Daniels is a man on a mission to prove that he can/could replace Finley if/when Dallas decides to cut him, so expect him to have a big game if Webster can't control him. Overall, it should be a close one, hopefully Webster has a great day shooting and Outlaw keeps up his scoring. If that happens, I think we have this game in the bag. The game starts at 5 PM.









*Blazers Summer League Roster:*
4 *Jarrett Jack* G 6-03 202 10/28/83 R Georgia Tech 2006 
5 *Ha Seung-Jin* C 7-03 310 08/04/85 1 South Korea 
8 *Martell Webster* G/F 6-07 233 12/04/86 R Seatle Prep, WA (HS) 
10 *Ira Clark* F 6-08 230 06/15/75 R Texas 1998 
12 *Sergei Monia* F 6-08 220 04/15/83 R Russia 
14 *Ebi Ere * G 6-05 215 08/03/81 R Oklahoma 2003 
19 *Billy Keys * G 6-00 180 10/26/77 R N. Mexico State 2000 
21 *Seamus Boxley * F 6-07 214 09/21/82 R Portland State 2005 
24* Robert Tomaszek * F 6-09 245 06/16/81 R Texas Tech 2004 
25 *Travis Outlaw * F 6-09 210 09/18/84 2 Starkville H.S. (MS) '03 
31 *Sebastian Telfair * G 6-00 165 06/09/85 1 Lincoln H.S. (NY) '04 
33 *Nedzad Sinanovic * C 7-03 225 07/01/83 R Bosnia 
42 *Kris Lang * F/C 6-11 236 12/12/79 R North Carolina 2002









*Mavericks Summer League Roster:*
00 *Pavel Podkolzin * C 7-5 260 1/15/85 Russia 1 
01 *Victor Muzadi * F 6-7 216 6/22/78 Angola R 
03 *Filiberto Rivera * G 6-2 175 9/28/82 UTEP '05 R 
06 *Marquis Daniels* G 6-6 200 1/7/81 Auburn '03 2 
07 *Gee Gervin* G 6-2 163 8/7/76 Houston '00 R 
10 *Felipe Lopez * G/F 6-5 195 12/19/74 St. John's '98 4 
21 *Roger Powell * F 6-6 235 1/15/85 Illinois '05 R 
28 *DJ Mbenga * C 7-0 245 12/20/80 Congo 1 
34 *Devin Harris * G 6-3 185 2/27/83 Wisconsin '05 1 
40 *Michael Harris * F 6-6 240 6/15/83 Rice '05 R 
52 *Josh Powell * F 6-9 225 12/5/83 N.C. State '03 1 
54 *Darius Rice* F 6-10 215 10/16/82 Miami '05 R 


*Probable Starting Lineups:*
*Blazers:*




































Sebastian Telfair-Martell Webster-Travis Outlaw-Kris Lang-Ha Sueng Jin

*Mavericks:*




































Filiberto Rivera-Marquis Daniels-Roger Powell-DJ Mbenga-Pavel Podkolzin

*Key Matchup:*
*Martell Webster vs Marquis Daniels*







*VS*









*Vegas SL Scores and Recaps*


----------



## DrewFix

What's your B team and where are they playing?


----------



## Tersk

DrewFix, check the 1st post for everything you need to know

I wish Devin was playing, so we could see Harris/Telfair matchup. But the battle of the big Euro's is on!


----------



## Tersk

Halftime Report from the boys at Draft-Express


----------



## Blazer Freak

Wow. Telfair bounced the ball off the floor for an alley-oop to Outlaw. Damn that would be awesome to see.

Telfair is 2-12 at the end of the half. He has 12 points, 8 are from FT's. He's been passing up passing the ball to score, definitely not playing his game.

Outlaw missed first 4 shots, 2 were airballs, and he missed 2 breakaway dunks. Isn't looking so hot out there.

Webster is 2-7. 

Seems like were having a horrible game, yet were still winning 40-24. I think the Blazers are going to go 6-0. Anything less than that would be a disappointment.


----------



## Buck Williams

Sebass would have lit up Harris


----------



## Tersk

Pure speculation Blazerben, speculation

Devin Harris > Sebastian Telfair


----------



## Blazer Freak

Theo! said:


> Pure speculation Blazerben, speculation
> 
> Devin Harris > Sebastian Telfair


We'll see this upcoming season Theo...we will see.


----------



## Tersk

Wow, Final score: Dallas 82, Portland 60

Second half score: Dallas 58, Portland 20

According to the people from Draft Express, Pavel went crazy on Ha Seung-Jin, and ended up with 15 points and 7 rebounds. He also got Jin 8 fouls :rotf:

Telfair got hurt, and it seems the Blazers fell apart. Speaking of injured point guard, Devin was in a cast.

Other notables: Powell had a double double


----------



## Tersk

<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr><td width="75"><table border="0" width="125"><tbody><tr><td class="title_1">60​</td> </tr> <tr> <td>Portland​</td> </tr> </tbody></table>​</td> <td align="center"> <table border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="0"> <tbody><tr> <td width="70">
</td> <td width="5"> </td> <td class="bs_final_score_labels" width="30">1​</td> <td class="bs_final_score_labels" width="30">2​</td> <td class="bs_final_score_labels" width="30">3​</td> <td class="bs_final_score_labels" width="30">4​</td> <td class="bs_final_score_labels" width="30">OT​</td> <td class="bs_final_score_labels" width="30">*T*​</td> </tr> <tr> <td width="70">*Portland*​</td> <td width="5"> </td> <td width="30">17​</td> <td width="30">7​</td> <td width="30">16​</td> <td width="30">20​</td> <td width="30">
</td> <td width="30">*60*​</td> </tr> <tr> <td width="70">*Dallas*​</td> <td width="5"> </td> <td width="30">17​</td> <td width="30">23​</td> <td width="30">18​</td> <td width="30">24​</td> <td width="30">
</td> <td width="30">*82*​</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="8"><table bgcolor="#cccccc" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="60"> <tbody><tr> <td>*Final*​</td> </tr> </tbody></table>​</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td width="75"> <table border="0" width="125"> <tbody><tr> <td class="title_1" width="100">82  </td> </tr> <tr> <td width="100">Dallas​</td> </tr> </tbody></table>​</td> </tr> </tbody> </table> <hr> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td class="teams_white_labels" align="center" bgcolor="#b11117">Portland Trail Blazers</td> </tr> <tr> <td><table border="0" cellpadding="1" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="center" width="20">NO</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels">NAME</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">MIN</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="35">FGM-A</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="35">3PM-A</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="35">FTM-A</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="30">OREB</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="30">DREB</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">REB</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">AST</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">STL</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">BLK</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">TO</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">PF</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">PTS</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">
</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">TRAIL BLAZERS .TEAM, N/A</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">5</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">7</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">05</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Ha Seung Jin, C</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">19</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">9</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">08</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Martell Webster, G/F</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">36</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">4-15</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">2-4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">4-5</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">5</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">5</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">14</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">11</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Dalron Johnson, N/A</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">8</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">1-1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">14</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Ebi Ere, G</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">23</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">4-7</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">1-1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">2-2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">11</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">19</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Billy Keys, G</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">22</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">2-7</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">3-3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">7</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">24</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Robert Tomaszek, F</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">5</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">25</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Travis Outlaw, F</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">33</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">4-16</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">1-4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">5</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">9</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">31</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Sebastian Telfair, G</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">18</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">2-13</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">8-8</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">12</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">33</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Nedzad Sinanovic, C</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">16</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">2-2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">6</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">4</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">42</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Kris Lang, F/C</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">20</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">1-3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">7</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="center" width="20"> </td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels">TOTALS</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25"> </td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="35">FGM-A</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="35">3PM-A</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="35">FTM-A</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="30">OREB</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="30">DREB</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">REB</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">AST</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">STL</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">BLK</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">TO</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">PF</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">PTS</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="2" class="bs_players_stats" align="center"> </td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right"> </td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">19-61</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">3-10</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">19-25</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">7</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">25</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">32</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">11</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">7</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">20</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">34</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">60</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="3" class="bs_players_stats"> </td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">31.1%</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">30.0%</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">76.0%</td> <td colspan="9" class="bs_players_stats"> </td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="15" class="bs_players_stats_labels">OTHER GAME STATS </td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="15" class="bs_players_stats"> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td colspan="4">TECHNICAL FOULS: Sebastian Telfair (1), the bench (4)</td> </tr> <tr> <td>POINTS IN THE PAINT: </td> <td>POINTS OFF TURNOVERS: </td> <td>2ND CHANCE POINTS: </td> <td>FAST BREAK POINTS: </td> </tr> </tbody></table></td> </tr> </tbody></table></td> </tr> <tr> <td> </td> </tr> </tbody> </table> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td class="teams_white_labels" align="center" bgcolor="#0c479d">Dallas Mavericks</td> </tr> <tr> <td><table border="0" cellpadding="1" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="center" width="20">NO</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels">NAME</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">MIN</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="35">FGM-A</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="35">3PM-A</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="35">FTM-A</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="30">OREB</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="30">DREB</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">REB</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">AST</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">STL</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">BLK</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">TO</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">PF</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">PTS</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">
</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">MAVERICKS .TEAM, N/A</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">6</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">9</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">03</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Filiberto Rivera, G</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">17</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">1-4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">1-1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">3</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">06</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Marquis Daniels, G</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">31</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">8-19</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">2-3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">5</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">18</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">07</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Gee Gervin, G</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">17</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">2-5</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">1-1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">5</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">08</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Jamison Brewer, N/A</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">10</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Felipe Lopez, G/F</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">20</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">3-7</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">4-5</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">5</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">6</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">5</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">6</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">10</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">21</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Roger Powell, F</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">1-1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">24</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Pavel Podkolzin, C</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">26</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">4-10</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">7-8</td>  <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">5</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">8</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">6</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">15</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">28</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">DJ Mbenga, C</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">12</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">33</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Victor Muzadi, F</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">12</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">1-4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">2-2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">4</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">40</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Michael Harris, F</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">22</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">4-8</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">1-1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">3-3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">12</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">52</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Josh Powell, F</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">25</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">4-6</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">5-6</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">5</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">7</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">12</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">5</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">13</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">54</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Darius Rice, F</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">10</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="center" width="20"> </td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels">TOTALS</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25"> </td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="35">FGM-A</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="35">3PM-A</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="35">FTM-A</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="30">OREB</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="30">DREB</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">REB</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">AST</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">STL</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">BLK</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">TO</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">PF</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">PTS</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="2" class="bs_players_stats" align="center"> </td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right"> </td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">28-68</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">1-4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">25-29</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">15</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">39</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">54</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">12</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">22</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">36</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">82</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="3" class="bs_players_stats"> </td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">41.2%</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">25.0%</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">86.2%</td> <td colspan="9" class="bs_players_stats"> </td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------



## Tersk

> July 10, 2005
> 
> The Dallas Mavericks used a stifling defense to limit the Portland Trail Blazers to just seven second quarter points en route to a 82-60 win.
> 
> Marquis Daniels led the Mavs with 18 points (8-19 FG). Dallas got strong performances from Pavel Podkolzin (15 points, eight rebounds) and Josh Powell (13 points, 12 rebounds) in the win. Devin Harris did not play for the Mavericks due to a sprained shoulder and is out for the remainder of summer league.
> 
> Dallas shot 41 percent (28-68 FG) for the game. They also outscored the Blazers 38-20 in the paint and out rebounded them 54-32.
> 
> The Blazers shot just three of 13 in the second quarter as the Mavericks opened up a 40-24 halftime lead.
> 
> The Blazers finished the half shooting 23 percent (7-30 FG). The two Blazers who had been burning up the summer league, Travis Outlaw and Sebastian Telfair, were ice cold going a combined three of 19 in the first half.
> 
> Martell Webster was the high scorer for the Blazers with 14 points (4-15 FG) and five rebounds. Telfair had 12 points on just two of 13 shooting, while Outlaw finished with nine points on four of 16 shooting.
> 
> The Mavericks take on the Orlando Magic on Tuesday at 7 p.m., while the Blazers battle the Cleveland Cavaliers on Wednesday at 7 p.m.


Well, it seems as if Draft Express got it mixed up (the halftime score). Very dissapointed with DJ's game


----------



## mavsman

Mbenga only get 12 minutes and Darius Rice only gets 10?

Maybe Avery is trying to give certain guys each game a chance to show what they can do. I guess this game was Pavel's chance to play alot of minutes.

I like his line except of course for the 6 turnovers. Why is there always a ***** in the armor? Even when guys have nice lines there is always something troubling about it.

It was nice to see the Mavs completely blast the Blazers especially with some of thier fans coming over to brag.

The only two consistent performers have been Daniels and Josh Powell. Powell is putting up some nice numbers so far. His rebounding has been outstanding. He is averaging a double double so far. Marquis is putting up some decent numbers but nothing spectacular. I still wish his shooting percentage was better.

Somebody must have been playing some defense against Outlaw and Webster. Those guys have been lighting it up in Summer league before this game. Looks like we played some nice defense.

Anyone else notice that the assist totals for all the teams in this summer league are fairly low. I guess there are alot of guys trying to show what they can do by taking thier man off the dribble.


----------



## bernardos70

Hey, give Mbenga 40 minutes and he's giving you 10 rebounds!

At least some sign of life from Pavel is good.


----------



## soulhunter

Good game, great effort by Pavel :biggrin:

How would you feel if you were Ha Seung Jin about now?

Glad we managed to put the clamps on Telfair, Webster and Outlaw they had been tearing it up recently. 

Michael Harris quietly put up some decent stats, 
12points on great shooting/ Couple of assists / A few rebounds

WINNERS


----------



## soulhunter

Well.........

Apparently Dwight Howard dominted DJ and Co, dunking on anyone in his path. I can't get a box score because the vegas summer league page is down (for me at least)

here is what draftexpress had to say:



> Orlando Magic vs. Dallas Mavericks
> 
> Final Score: Dallas 76- Orlando 74
> 
> Halftime Score: Orlando 45- Dallas 41
> 
> Magic
> 
> Jonathan Givony
> 
> Dwight Howard- It’s total and utter domination for Orlando when Howard is on the floor. He is so good on both ends of the floor it’s just not fair to have him in a competition like this. Howard once again had his way inside the paint with whoever was trying to guard him (Mbenga or whoever), and when he got bored of dunking on everyone there, he moved outside to 14-16 feet out where he showed the ability to consistently kiss the ball off the glass. On defense, he blocked whatever shot he wanted and gobbled any rebound he pleased. He finished with 13 points, 7 rebounds and 2 blocks in the first half.
> 
> Jerome Beasley- A very solid half for Beasley once he got to play with Dwight Howard off of the court. He showed a great face up game to stroke the mid-range jumper, took the ball coast to coast with surprising quickness to finish with a thunderous dunk, some nice moves inside, a nice all-around half on the offensive end for Beasley. 6 points and 4 rebounds for Beasley at the half.
> 
> Travis Diener- Another outstanding game for Travis Diener. He was stroking the ball from behind the arc with the greatest of ease, feeding Dwight Howard with beautiful passes and generally running his offense to perfection. His coach can feel very safe when the keys to the team are in Diener’s hands, he doesn’t make a lot of mistakes and he just really understands the game you can tell. He’s going to be a great backup PG for a long time. 8 points, 4 rebounds, 5 assists for Diener at the half.
> 
> Mavericks
> 
> Eric Weiss
> 
> Marquis Daniels-Marquis is much more effective as a point guard based off his play in this summer league. When the ball is in his hands good things usually happen, although Nelson’s stature and quickness gave him a bit of trouble. Marquis has a low dribble and his ability to chop-step and jitter allows him to work his way in close to the basket where his touch is very soft and accurate. Daniels form looks decent on his perimeter shot, but the results have been hit or miss so far. Daniels shows solid court vision and although he has taken a decent amount of shots they usually are a result of the ball returning to him on a possession as opposed to him looking to score. Defensively Marquis needs to show a little more passion as his size, reach and quick hands should make him a much tougher defender. 15 points on 5-15 shooting for Daniels at the half.
> 
> Josh Powell-Josh is having another solid half of basketball. Powell gets good position on his man when going for rebounds and he gets off his feet with quickness and strength. Powell’s shown sure hands in traffic when going for rebounds and has finished with power on almost every attempt close to the basket. Defensively Powell is having some problems in the post, but going against Dwight Howard is not an ideal match-up to analyze him in this regard. If Josh could show a consistent jumper from at least 15 feet he could really make himself an asset.
> 
> Michael Harris-Harris played another heady basketball game in the first half. Michael doesn’t stand out in any one regard, but he’s very intelligent and doesn’t try to exceed his own limitations. Harris shot well from outside and drove to the hoop with conviction on a number of occasions. Had one nice play on the break where he went behind his back and slammed the ball. 9 points, 3 rebounds in 13 minutes for Harris at the half.


----------



## soulhunter

^The game is well over but it appears to have updates only upto half time


----------



## mavsman

I can no longer get to the Vegas Summer League page where they have the box scores.

Can anyone get to:

www.vegassummerleague.com

If you can get there please post the box score for the Mavs game against Orlando.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

mavsman said:


> I can no longer get to the Vegas Summer League page where they have the box scores.
> 
> Can anyone get to:
> 
> www.vegassummerleague.com
> 
> If you can get there please post the box score for the Mavs game against Orlando.


I can't get into that site either.


----------



## mavsman

They finally have the web site back up an running. Here are the results from last nights game:

74 
Orlando 
1 2 3 4 OT T 
Orlando 22 23 11 18 74 
Dallas 20 21 21 14 76 
Final 

76 
Dallas 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Orlando Magic 
NO NAME MIN FGM-A 3PM-A FTM-A OREB DREB REB AST STL BLK TO PF PTS 
MAGIC .TEAM, N/A 0 0-0 0-0 0-0 2 4 6 0 0 0 0 0 0 
07 Jason Klotz, F 8 0-2 0-0 0-0 0 1 1 0 0 0 0 2 0 
12 Dwight Howard, F/C 28 7-15 0-0 4-8 4 5 9 0 0 4 3 5 18 
14 Jameer Nelson, G 15 4-7 0-0 0-1 0 0 0 2 1 0 1 3 8 
20 Dexter Lyons, N/A 16 2-4 1-1 2-2 0 0 0 0 1 0 1 3 7 
21 Roger Mason Jr., G 30 3-9 1-4 4-4 0 3 3 3 2 0 1 3 11 
34 Travis Diener, G 29 3-7 0-2 2-3 2 4 6 7 0 0 2 5 8 
35 Rich Melzer, F 27 2-9 0-4 0-0 0 2 2 1 1 0 2 4 4 
42 Jerome Beasley, F 20 5-7 0-0 0-1 1 3 4 0 0 0 3 4 10 
44 Ruben Boumtje-Boumtje, C 16 2-4 0-0 2-2 1 1 2 0 0 0 0 6 6 
57 Marcin Gortat, F/C 11 1-2 0-0 0-0 1 1 2 0 0 0 0 4 2 
TOTALS FGM-A 3PM-A FTM-A OREB DREB REB AST STL BLK TO PF PTS 
29-66 2-11 14-21 11 24 35 13 5 4 13 39 74 
43.9% 18.2% 66.7% 
OTHER GAME STATS 
TECHNICAL FOULS: 
POINTS IN THE PAINT: POINTS OFF TURNOVERS: 2ND CHANCE POINTS: FAST BREAK POINTS: 



Dallas Mavericks 
NO NAME MIN FGM-A 3PM-A FTM-A OREB DREB REB AST STL BLK TO PF PTS 
MAVERICKS .TEAM, N/A 0 0-0 0-0 0-0 3 4 7 0 0 0 0 0 0 
03 Filiberto Rivera, G 11 1-2 1-1 0-1 0 1 1 0 0 0 2 1 3 
06 Marquis Daniels, G 32 7-21 0-1 7-8 4 2 6 2 4 0 4 1 21 
08 Jamison Brewer, N/A 19 1-1 0-0 0-0 0 7 7 0 0 0 1 1 2 
10 Felipe Lopez, G/F 21 5-9 0-1 4-5 2 2 4 0 0 0 3 4 14 
24 Pavel Podkolzin, C 18 1-3 0-0 1-1 0 3 3 0 0 1 3 3 3 
28 DJ Mbenga, C 22 2-4 0-0 2-4 4 6 10 1 0 0 0 2 6 
33 Victor Muzadi, F 12 0-3 0-0 0-0 1 0 1 0 0 2 3 6 0 
40 Michael Harris, F 24 4-9 0-1 2-3 1 5 6 1 0 0 0 4 10 
52 Josh Powell, F 23 1-6 0-0 4-7 4 1 5 1 0 0 1 5 6 
54 Darius Rice, F 18 4-6 3-4 0-0 0 1 1 1 0 0 1 4 11 
TOTALS FGM-A 3PM-A FTM-A OREB DREB REB AST STL BLK TO PF PTS 
26-64 4-8 20-29 19 32 51 6 4 3 18 31 76 
40.6% 50.0% 69.0% 

Sorry the cut paste is not the most readable format.

It looks like Daniels led the way but my god his shooting percentage is awful. He is now shooting 38% for the league. Other than that he is putting up some nice numbers if not great.

17 ppg 5.3 rpg 3.0 apg and 2.3 steal/pg. A good line if we could just make the shooting percentage in the mid 40's.

This was Josh Powell's weakest game as he only converted 1 of 6 from the floor. I am sure that Dwight Howard's long arms had something to do with that. He did get 5 rebounds but in 23 minutes that is not on pace with his usual. 

Michael Harris continues to put up steady numbers. He is averaging:
10.3 ppg 4.8 rpg in 23 minutes. 

Darius Rice had a good game but he has not been consistent at all. He had another nice shooting game but he has had some bad ones in between. If shooting is his specialty he will need to do better than his 41% from the floor. For a 6'10" guy he also needs to hit the boards better than he is doing. Averaging 1.8 rebs in 16 minutes is not enough.

So far I guess Josh Powell has been the most impressive of the hopefuls. Marquis has been OK but he is still is not putting up numbers anywhere close to what he did two years ago in Summer League. Now he is going to miss the final Mavs game in Vegas. I believe that he will rejoin the team for the Rocky Mountain Review league coming up after this one.


----------



## Kekai

Mavs have one of the best Summer league teams IMO. I also like the cavs team too


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

mavsman said:


> It looks like Daniels led the way but my god his shooting percentage is awful. He is now shooting 38% for the league. Other than that he is putting up some nice numbers if not great.



17 PPG on 17 shots per game isn't very good. Maybe he's trying to force things to much, but you would expect much better efficiency from a guy like Daniels. It's alright though, you can't read too much into summer league numbers.


----------



## mavsman

KokoTheMonkey said:


> 17 PPG on 17 shots per game isn't very good. Maybe he's trying to force things to much, but you would expect much better efficiency from a guy like Daniels. It's alright though, you can't read too much into summer league numbers.


That's true and I have no doubt that he is trying to force things. I think they are asking him to do alot this Summer and he is trying to show what he can do. The same was true of Devin Harris who was not putting up very good numbers before he got injured.


----------



## soulhunter

Mavs play Sac sometime in the next 24 hours, it should be a relatively easy game. Hopefully Daniels can put the clamps on Kevin Martin and we can grab the win.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Lakers 115 - Mavericks 101

Lakers:
<pre>
Name FG 3 Pt	FT	PTS	ORB	DRB	TR	PF	AST	TO	BS	ST	MIN
Conroy 4/9 0/1 1/1 9 0 1 1 1 3 1 0 0 24:08
Parker 4/8 0/0 4/4 12 2 2 4 5 7 1 1 1 21:20
Green 4/15 0/1 3/3 11 3 2 5 2 1 2 0 1 30:16
Powell 9/11 0/0 0/0 18 1 2 3 4 2 1 0 0 17:44
Bobbitt 3/6 0/2 0/0 6 0 1 1 1 0 1 0 2 8:06
Bynum 4/9 0/0 3/6 11 4 5 9 5 2 2 1 0 23:14
Vujacic 4/6 1/1 3/3 12 0 4 4 5 4 1 0 0 21:03
Sandrin 2/5 0/1 6/8 10 1 2 3 4 3 3 3 0 22:13
Wafer 6/11 2/5 0/0 14 0 0 0 1 3 0 0 0 21:23
Douthit 1/3 0/0 4/4 6 0 6 6 3 4 3 0 0 27:59
Harvey 3/4 0/0 0/0 6 2 5 7 5 2 0 1 0 22:34
Turiaf 0/0 0/0 0/0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 DNP
Team 3	5	8 
Totals 44/87	3/11	24/29	115	16	35	51	36	31	15	6	4	240
</pre>

Mavericks:
<pre>
Name FG 3 Pt	FT	PTS	ORB	DRB	TR	PF	AST	TO	BS	ST	MIN
Logan 11/19 3/6 5/7 30 0 0 0 2 1 5 0 2 32:19
Langford	6/11 0/0 6/6 18 3 1 4 4 2 2 0 1 33:58
Brooks 1/2 0/0 0/2 2 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 7:20
Forehan-Kelly	4/11 1/4 5/7 14 0 4 4 3 0 0 1 0 33:50
Bang 0/0 0/0 0/0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 DNP
Hood 1/8 0/0 4/6 6 3 4 7 4 1 2 1 0 28:21
Muhammad	1/3 0/0 0/2 2 0 2 2 3 0 4 1 2 20:52
henowith	3/5 0/0 2/6 8 1 3 4 4 2 1 1 0 22:40
Badiane 2/4 0/0 1/4 5 1 5 6 5 0 0 2 0 19:39
Akindele	0/0 0/0 0/2 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 2:32
Merritt 3/7 0/0 2/2 8 3 3 6 2 0 0 0 0 22:48
Craven 1/3 0/0 6/8 8 1 3 4 1 2 2 1 0 15:41
Team 4	5	9 
Totals 33/73	4/10	31/52	101	16	30	46	28	8	16	7	5	240
</pre>


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Hawks 88, Mavericks 76 

No Marquis Daniels. 


Maverick notables:

DJ Mbenga - 2 PTS, 2 REB, 5 BLK, 16 MIN
Josh Powell - 10 PTS, 4 REB, 4 TO, 26 MIN
Pavel Podkolzin - 7 PTS, 4 REB, 5 TO, 16 MIN


----------



## mavsman

Glad to see Rawle Marshall playing for the Mavs Rocky Mountain Review team. He decided to play for the Grizzlies in the Summer Pro League. I had heard that he was going to play for the Mavs but then I read an article in the Memphis paper about how he had decided to play for them since he thought he had a better chance of making that team.

He actually did not get alot of playing time for the Memphis Summer Pro League team. He led our team in minutes for the 1st game and had 17 pts and 5 steals. 

MBenga with 5 blocks in 16 minutes. The guy is a blocked shot machine but unfortunately he also appears to be a foul machine. He is doing his best Erick Dampier impersonation from the playoffs. Go in and pick up 2-3 fouls in a few minutes. It does not matter if he can block shots if he can't stay on the floor. I am starting to think that neither MBenga or Podkolzine are not going to be any help this year. Maybe they should both be sent to the NBDL next year so they can get a full year of serious playing time. I thought maybe D.J. might be able to come in and play some minutes but if he can't do anything but foul and block a few shots he can not be counted on. If he could play and rebound and block shots without fouling every two minutes he could be useful but I am not sure he can do that yet.

Josh Powell did not have a great game as he had as many turnovers (4) as rebounds. But he was not awful or anything as he shot 5 for 8 from the floor.

David Logan the Division II player of the year continues to score alot as he was 5 for 9 for 11 points and he added 5 steals.

Michael Harris barely played because he had 5 fouls and 2 turnovers in only 11 minutes. Not a good game for him.

I sure wish Devin Harris and Marquis Daniels were playing in this league.

This summer league did not turn out at all like the Mavs had hoped. Devin and Marquis were suppose to come in and dominate and build some confidence. Instead Devin plays poorly for two games and sustains a bad injury and Marquis plays OK but does not do the one thing that the team was hoping to see, shooting the ball well. He shot the ball poorly the entire Vegas summer league and he is not playing in the Rocky Mountain Review.
MBenga and Podkolzine have not shown that they can be counted on next year.

The only bright spot was Josh Powell who may actually make the team this year. Especially if one or both of the young Centers are sent to the NBDL.


----------



## K-DaWg

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Hawks 88, Mavericks 76
> 
> No Marquis Daniels.
> 
> 
> Maverick notables:
> 
> DJ Mbenga - 2 PTS, 2 REB, 5 BLK, 16 MIN
> Josh Powell - 10 PTS, 4 REB, 4 TO, 26 MIN
> Pavel Podkolzin - 7 PTS, 4 REB, 5 TO, 16 MIN



do u think we can develop pavel into a better player than Yao or somthin cuz that would be great. and who is josh powell?


----------



## Shady*

PPod will get good but he's no Yao......


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Dirk ROCKS 41 said:


> do u think we can develop pavel into a better player than Yao or somthin cuz that would be great. and who is josh powell?



This is Josh Powell's 2nd time playing with the Mavs' summer league team. He played at NC State for two years and declared early for the draft, only to be undrafted. He should be able to make a roster this season if he's willing to be a 10th-11th man.


----------



## Chalie Boy

PAVEL POKAGHQRSCGSYDGZN!!!! :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## mavsman

So far in the Rocky Mountain Review our two big guys are showing that while they have some sort of potential they have weaknesses that will probably mean they will not be ready this year:

Here are thier averages of key stats per 48 minutes( through 3 games):

D.J. 
15.2 points, 8.4 rebounds, 9.3 blocks, 2.5 turnovers, 10.1 fouls

Pavel
23.5 points, 12.2 rebounds, 1.7 blocks, 9.6 turnovers, 7.8 fouls

At first glance you look and say, hey those are not bad numbers. 

The problem for D.J. is fouls. 10.1 fouls per 48 minutes. Believe me this is much worse than Dampier. He is a block machine but his rebounding numbers are not high enough. His per 48 rebounding numbers should be 14-18. There is no way he should be in single digits.

Now Pavel puts up decent points and rebounds (could be higher) but then you get to his turnovers, Wow! 9.6 per 48 minutes is horrible. And he is also a foul machine but not as bad as D.J. Also for a guy 7'5" his block number should be better.

So until these guys improve in those areas I don't see them helping the team this year. D.J. could be helpful in spots and it does seem like learning how to cut down on fouls is something he could learn with experience. You can not put Pavel on the floor at all until he can cut way down on turnovers. Otherwise teams will simply run the guards at him anytime he gets it in the post and strip him of the ball. But again they claim he has good hands for a big guy so it is not a matter of he just loses it on his own. He must learn that he can not dribble the ball in the post unless it is like one quick dribble make a move. He tries to back his man down by dribbling and then gets stripped by the guards.


----------



## Shady*

OH ITS ONLY PER 48 MINUTES. You should make it real big and bold where it says per 48 minutes. So how many minutes are they averaging?


----------



## mavsman

Shadyballa8D12 said:


> OH ITS ONLY PER 48 MINUTES. You should make it real big and bold where it says per 48 minutes. So how many minutes are they averaging?


I did use the phrase "per 48" 5 times in the post but I suppose I could have bolded it.

Anyway they are both averaging just under 20 min per game.


----------

